# The Petrolhead Thread



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Here's a thread for the discussion of all matters relating to the motor car. Let's talk about oily bits, brake horsepower, laughable French things they pass off as cars, vehicle modification and of course Top Gear (preferably when it was presented by Jezza, The Hamster and Captain Slow).


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I have a metallic white one.  With privacy windows to the rear passenger doors and tailgate. (Black glass)
It has cameras too. 
And a proximity alert thing. 

It beeps faster the closer you get to running someone over, and then flatlines when you do.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

This is me being chauffeured around in my my car, The local police know it and treat me right royally, stopping all the traffic whilst we drive in stately dignity through the city centre!


----------



## stockwellcat. (Jun 5, 2015)

My car is environmentally friendly, doesn't require an engine or any horse power but needs 4 people to make it work:


----------



## Doyley (Aug 23, 2017)

FeelTheBern said:


> of course Top Gear (preferably when it was presented by Jezza, The Hamster and Captain Slow).


In my mind, these three ARE Top Gear and always will be, it simply doesn't exist without them


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Doyley said:


> In my mind, these three ARE Top Gear and always will be, it simply doesn't exist without them


The unholy trinity.


----------



## Doyley (Aug 23, 2017)

@Magyarmum just fabulous!!! :Hilarious


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

You really cannot have a thread about motoring/cars and include Top Gear in any part in it.
The original three village idiots were as much to motoring as what King Canute was to surfing and did not really have any credibility to any motoring brand for the manufacturers.

Modern cars are now built with so much electrical reliance that they are basically unreliable. 
New laws make it standard that tyre pressure monitoring systems are installed which lights up and gives warnings if a tyre loses a pound or two of pressure in which case it is straight down to the dealership with an "emergency". Do what we did years ago - check your tyre pressures.
Keyless entry cars are getting hacked and stolen - Fiestas are popular. Look on You Tube at the cctv of two guys stealing a Mercedes off a driveway.

Cars are capable of going faster - why? Don't need to go much above 70 mph to lose your licence so why pay say £40K for a 2 litre turbo that does 170 mph?

What I say is make cars that don't have all the buttons, buzzers, switches, dials and sat navs and give us just a basic car - I am serious.

Far less trouble and less things to distract the driver also making it cheaper to run, more reliable and easier to maintain.

There you go, shoot me down about what I think about cars. I have been in this trade since 1971 and seen and driven all sorts of cars and believe me it really is nothing special, all manufacturers follow each other on designs and engines etc whilst also following all the latest laws and regulations.


----------



## Doyley (Aug 23, 2017)

Ignoring your comment about Top Gear :Shifty  ......I actually agree with you.

All the modern tech is just more that can (and will) go wrong. 

My car is not far off 19 years old and I love it!! General maintenance is easy and cheap and even when a more serious job is required, parts are also cheap and easy to come by.

The main thing is though, that car has never once let me down and I really do enjoy driving it. To me a car is more than just a vehicle to get me to and from places. It's something more than that - I can't put my finger on what it is - but it's just something.

The car is probably worth less than 200 quid but I really don't care!


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Dave S said:


> You really cannot have a thread about motoring/cars and include Top Gear in any part in it.
> The original three village idiots were as much to motoring as what King Canute was to surfing and did not really have any credibility to any motoring brand for the manufacturers.
> 
> Modern cars are now built with so much electrical reliance that they are basically unreliable.
> ...


I think you are seeing things through rose coloured spectacles.

I grey up in the 70's, a time when it was standard practice to start a car an hour before a journey just to make sure the darn thing would work. If not, off the came the distributor cap and out came the WD40. Modern cars are far more reliable and a lot safer too. You didn't get 3 and 5 year warranties on cars years ago, that speaks volumes about the so called reliability of older cars.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dave S said:


> What I say is make cars that don't have all the buttons, buzzers, switches, dials and sat navs and give us just a basic car - I am serious.
> Far less trouble and less things to distract the driver also making it cheaper to run, more reliable and easier to maintain.


I'm actually in agreement with you, Dave. That's why I've always preferred the classics.

And as classics go, the Lada is still a popular car with many here. Just over the border too. They're not as well kept as the example in the photo and despite their years of environmental wear and tear, they just keep on going.

Even after they've clipped your car.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Doyley said:


> Ignoring your comment about Top Gear :Shifty  ......I actually agree with you.
> 
> All the modern tech is just more that can (and will) go wrong.
> 
> ...


What is it?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Tomorrow we might be trading our three year old for a brand new car. :Smug

You can't blame us really.....cars are far less trouble than bleedin' kids


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Zaros said:


> I'm actually in agreement with you, Dave. That's why I've always preferred the classics.
> 
> And as classics go, the Lada is still a popular car with many here. Just over the border too. They're not as well kept as the example in the photo and despite their years of environmental wear and tear, they just keep on going.
> 
> ...


You still find quite a few Lada in Hungary, some of them in good condition. My first car was a 1940 Austin 7 with the oak fascia and leather seats. It only had 2 doors, one windscreen wiper and 3 gears - the top speed was 45 mph - flat out!

To start it on cold mornings you had to pull the throttle out and if that didn't work you had to crank it with the starting handle. The big problem was that pulling out the throttle, cancelled out the brakes so you had to make sure you were parked on the level.

And does anyone remember how to double de-clutch or are you all too young?


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Magyarmum said:


> To start it on cold mornings you had to pull the throttle out and if that didn't work you had to crank it with the starting handle. The big problem was that pulling out the throttle, cancelled out the brakes so you had to make sure you were parked on the level.


If anyone tried to start an old car with a crank handle now days they would probably be arrested for having an offensive weapon by some young unknowing policeman who is too young to shave.

One of my first cars was a Morris 1000, same colour shade as British Racing Green - what a contradiction of terms.
Also had air con - a big hole in the foot well that let in fresh air (or rain depending on the weather).

On the comment of manufacturers warranties, yes you can get 3, 5, 7 or with Vauxhall a lifetime warranty but what does it actually cover.
With Vauxhalls lifetime warranty it only applies to the original purchaser - why? and what is the definition of a lifetime warranty - my life or the usable life of the car? And what are the mileage limitations?

1970's cars were also quite reliable but obviously required different kinds of care and maintenance, I spent many years in and around Vauxhall/Opel/Bedford/Citroen/Fiat franchises from 1971 and knew them really well.
Lately I semi retired from a Japanese franchise which up until a couple of years ago was brilliant but they have lost the plot in recent time - example - a car under warranty was in the workshop with an engine fault which we could not resolve so we contacted the manufacturer technical department for advise and was told - "Don't know, when you find out let us know".

Generally it is true that mechanically cars are more reliable however there are so many additional features in cars that nobody can surely use them all, and drive safely.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> You still find quite a few Lada in Hungary, some of them in good condition. My first car was a 1940 Austin 7 with the oak fascia and leather seats. It only had 2 doors, one windscreen wiper and 3 gears - the top speed was 45 mph - flat out!
> To start it on cold mornings you had to pull the throttle out and if that didn't work you had to crank it with the starting handle. The big problem was that pulling out the throttle, cancelled out the brakes so you had to make sure you were parked on the level.
> And does anyone remember how to double de-clutch or are you all too young?


Wasn't the Austin 7 also known as the Ruby?

The first classic I ever bought in 1990 was a 1968 Wolseley 16/60 (as featured) same two tone colours. Rose Taupe/Beige. I bought it from an elderly gentleman who had originally purchased the vehicle from new and it still had the original bill of sale. £760.00
Equipped with a real leather interior (Red) and walnut dash and trim. It was fondly known as the poor man's limousine and came equipped with a starting handle for those difficult cold start mornings.







And yes, I do know how to double clutch. Having once bought a vehicle with a crash box, I had to learn PDQ.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> Tomorrow we might be trading our three year old for a brand new car.


You haven't made full use of the 7 year warranty, then!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> You haven't made full use of the 7 year warranty, then!


It don't mean sh1t. The dealership tells me one thing, the manufacturer tells me another. I have a manufacturers PDF sheet specifying oil types/grades and quantities relating to each model, the dealership uses bulk oil.
They don't seem to understand the properties or ingredients of oil at all, and think I'm insane for changing it and the oil filter every 5000 kilometres when there's at least another 10000 kilometres of life left in the lubricant.
Try as I might to explain how engine oil works similar to that of soap and water, they still don't get it.....:Meh

And then last year, whilst it was undergoing a warranty service, they crashed it.:Rage At first they tried to play dumb about the damage but after a lot of extremely loud swearing and threats of physical violence in the showroom they decided to repair it at their own expense.:Smug


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> It don't mean sh1t. The dealership tells me one thing, the manufacturer tells me another. I have a manufacturers PDF sheet specifying oil types/grades and quantities relating to each model, the dealership uses bulk oil.
> They don't seem to understand the properties or ingredients of oil at all, and think I'm insane for changing it and the oil filter every 5000 kilometres when there's at least another 10000 kilometres of life left in the lubricant.
> Try as I might to explain how engine oil works similar to that of soap and water, they still don't get it.....:Meh
> 
> And then last year, whilst it was undergoing a warranty service, they crashed it.:Rage At first they tried to play dumb about the damage but after a lot of extremely loud swearing and threats of physical violence in the showroom they decided to repair it at their own expense.:Smug


What is its replacement going to be? A nice new Skoda?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> What is its replacement going to be? A nice new Skoda?


After struggling through the last couple of winters with a low chassis line and front wheel drive, I'm thinking more Subura than Boohoo. The Outback is about as high as I dare go for the incredible Oz to be able to get in and out of under his own steam. There are a few beautiful examples of first generation Foresters around but the dealers have priced some of them as high as the mileage they carry. 
This was ours just before some maniac in a tranny hit us head on one fateful winter's night in a blizzard.









I've looked at the new Land Cruiser too. It has lots of ground clearance and would be ideal but, as it stands, it's a ridiculously high tower block on wheels as are most other 4x4's today. 

MrsZee, however, likes the look of the 2018 2.0 i30 tourer with panoramic roof because everything else seems to be too big for her too.:Meh


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> After struggling through the last couple of winters with a low chassis line and front wheel drive, I'm thinking more Subura than Boohoo. The Outback is about as high as I dare go for the incredible Oz to be able to get in and out of under his own steam. There are a few beautiful examples of first generation Foresters around but the dealers have priced some of them as high as the mileage they carry.
> This was ours just before some maniac in a tranny hit us head on one fateful winter's night in a blizzard.
> 
> 
> ...


If my memory serves, prices for the Land Cruiser start at around £50000. Not cheap!
How about getting a Dacia Duster which costs less than most city cars? Yes, the doors go clack when you shut them, and it's kind of a Renault, but it is good value and surprisingly able!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> *How about getting a Dacia Duster* which costs less than most city cars? Yes, the doors go clack when you shut them, and it's kind of a Renault, but it is good value and surprisingly able!


I'd rather have the Lada Cossack. The Russians say, unlike Litvinenko, it's impossible to kill. Unfortunately, I like 'stylish' 
The Dacia Duster is just a high rise Trabant. It looks a fairly decent car from the front, but moving around to the side and the rear it becomes quite evident the designers lost touch with their imaginations. It's full of rattling hard touch plastics and the interior only looks bigger because there's nowt in it. The Prestige isn't prestigious at all. Front and rear mud flaps and heavy duty rubber foot mats still come as optional extras.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> I'd rather have the Lada Cossack. The Russians say, unlike Litvinenko, it's impossible to kill. Unfortunately, I like 'stylish'
> The Dacia Duster is just a high rise Trabant. It looks a fairly decent car from the front, but moving around to the side and the rear it becomes quite evident the designers lost touch with their imaginations. It's full of rattling hard touch plastics and the interior only looks bigger because there's nowt in it. The Prestige isn't prestigious at all. Front and rear mud flaps and heavy duty rubber foot mats still come as optional extras.


It seems you're after something more upmarket. How about the not humble and possibly deadly Mercedes GLC? Tons of handy gadgets, genuine off-road ability, fuel efficient and very practical. If you're prepared to sacrifice fuel economy for performance, go for an AMG variant.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

The weather is turning here, so with a heavy heart the Mini is back under cover and away for a few months.... or at least until the next reliably sunny weekend!

I am wasting all my money on house DIY but next year and considering buying a mini shell as a rebuild project! Either that or a KIT car - a friend of mine built a replica AC Cobra and it’s great fun...maybe a Caterham or a Lotus? Not a cheap hobby though...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> It seems you're after something more upmarket. How about the not humble and possibly deadly Mercedes GLC? Tons of handy gadgets, genuine off-road ability, fuel efficient and very practical. If you're prepared to sacrifice fuel economy for performance, go for an AMG variant.


One of the most important criteria we have to consider is load height. We have an 80 kilo dog that would require a bit of a run up to be able to launch himself into anything higher than the vehicle we have now. He's 9 and already beginning to show his years.
Ramps are out of the question because they would take up load space and restrict the dogs travelling comfort.
We actually came to a sound realisation after our trip around the car showrooms yesterday, and that realisation is, our present car has a far better build quality than some of the plastic piles of junk that were on display.
Salesperson at Hyundai seemed a bit put out when I told him._ 'It's the same company' _he snapped. '_Well, they ought to get their act together because only 30% of that company are getting it right' _I told him.

However, as overall vehicle size is another consideration I have to make, MrsZee is slightly intimidated by big cars, the Opel Astra Estate for example, (Vauxhall Astra UK) is fitted with either a 1.0 or 1.4 litre turbo charged engine.
Now, to me, that's a little lump that has to do an awful lot of work to be able to take itself, the large-ish car it powers, us, the two dogs and a roof box full of our luggage etc, from the north of the country to the south all in the space of one day. (1280 kilometres approximately 800 miles in pounds, shillings and pence)
I tend to form the impression we'd be flogging those tiny horses to death in no time at all.

I did, however fall truly, madly, deeply in love with the Volvo S90. Unfortunately, there was no room for either the dogs or MrsZee to sit.

Chances are we will opt for the same model but the more updated edition obviously, at another dealership.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> I did, however fall truly, madly, deeply in love with the Volvo S90. Unfortunately, there was no room for either the dogs or MrsZee to sit.


Have you considered the V90?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Have you considered the V90?


I did.
The price tag too.:Wideyed

Oscar has absorbed at least half of that cost over his life so far.
Maybe we should consider trading him in for something with a little more sting in its tail. The KIA stinger for example.

That's a nice car and no mistake.

I


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Anyone got any opinions on a Lexus LS430, i've heard they are bulletproof reliable so considering one?


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

Dave S said:


> 1970's cars were also quite reliable but obviously required different kinds of care and maintenance, I spent many years in and around Vauxhall/Opel/Bedford/Citroen/Fiat franchises from 1971 and knew them really well.


They rusted for a pastime, often leaked, the electrical systems were prone to damp, starter motors often jammed and the heaters were terrible. Some cars even leaked into boots or seating areas when new, they were that bad. It was not at all unusual to see cars broken down on the side of the road in the 70's, there are millions more cars on the roads now but you do not see the equivalent growth in the number of stranded vehicles on the side of our carriageways..

I have a brand new car ordered, a Seat Ateca Excellence due in May. Its a very clever bit of kit.


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> Anyone got any opinions on a Lexus LS430, i've heard they are bulletproof reliable so considering one?


Japanese cars factor very highly in the reliability listings.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

cbcdesign said:


> you do not see the equivalent growth in the number of stranded vehicles on the side of our carriageways.


 And you see very few people who can actually do the basics in maintenance, i had to help a woman at work get a puncture fixed, turns out she'd bought the car new two years ago and have never checked the tires, oil, water etc.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

steveshanks said:


> And you see very few people who can actually do the basics in maintenance, i had to help a woman at work get a puncture fixed, turns out she'd bought the car new two years ago and have never checked the tires, oil, water etc.


Doesn't the car tell you all that stuff now? I know mine scared the bejesus out of me by beeping at me and flashing up a warning sign and after further investigation it told me that apparently my front passenger tyre pressure was low, it's far too clever for it's own good.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

MontyMaude said:


> Doesn't the car tell you all that stuff now? I know mine scared the bejesus out of me by beeping at me and flashing up a warning sign and after further investigation it told me that apparently my front passenger tyre pressure was low, it's far too clever for it's own good.


VW Golf DSG?


----------



## MollySmith (May 7, 2012)

I prefer older cars. I was trained in car maintenance by mechanics who worked for my grandparents, it was standard for me and my cousins when we passed our test. My first car, a Ford Capri MK II was maintained by me (female btw just to add some equality here) but my current car, an X Trail is completely hidden. I have changed the tyre but that and the wiper blades are about it. It’s very annoying. Mind you I say that, I actually cycle most places on my super eco friendly ancient Raleigh Silverline 3 speed bike!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> VW Golf DSG?


Yes a whizzy GTI no less  I love him dearly.


----------



## Doyley (Aug 23, 2017)

FeelTheBern said:


> What is it?


It's a mk1 Focus  Great car!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

steveshanks said:


> And you see very few people who can actually do the basics in maintenance, i had to help a woman at work get a puncture fixed, turns out she'd bought the car new two years ago and have never checked the tires, oil, water etc.


From new? :Jawdrop What about her warranty service?

Long story, but I once saw a woman fill her car engine with so much oil, by the time I realised what she was doing and stopped her, the oil itself had filled up the space in the rocker cover.:Facepalm 
Poor woman told me her husband had always taken care of the car but as he'd died earlier in the year that responsibility was down to her.
She knew where the filler thingy was and as the light on the car's instrument panel was showing a little red oil can she decided to 'Fill' up with oil.

She's with her husband now and the car, a BMW series 5 (E12) has probably gone to the great scrapyard in the sky too.


----------



## Doyley (Aug 23, 2017)

MollySmith said:


> I prefer older cars. I was trained in car maintenance by mechanics who worked for my grandparents, it was standard for me and my cousins when we passed our test. My first car, a Ford Capri MK II was maintained by me (female btw just to add some equality here) but my current car, an X Trail is completely hidden. I have changed the tyre but that and the wiper blades are about it. It's very annoying. Mind you I say that, I actually cycle most places on my super eco friendly ancient Raleigh Silverline 3 speed bike!


The Ford Capri is one of my all time favourite cars!! I would have one in a heartbeat even today but sadly budget does not allow it 

ETA: Also female


----------



## cbcdesign (Jul 3, 2014)

MontyMaude said:


> Doesn't the car tell you all that stuff now? I know mine scared the bejesus out of me by beeping at me and flashing up a warning sign and after further investigation it told me that apparently my front passenger tyre pressure was low, it's far too clever for it's own good.


Yes nowadays quite a lot of warning systems with actual text rather than symbol many don't understand come up on screen telling the driver what is amiss. My car nags me to get it serviced 30 days before the due date too and its hard to miss, it come up both when I start the car and when I switch off. I would imagine all Seats, Skoda's, Audi's and VW's do this now since they are all owned by the VW group.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

My car has the tyre pressure warning on constantly because OH decided to put new wheels on it.

I took it to the dealer where they ran numerous tests to try and figure out why the pressure sensors weren’t working. Several hours later the conclusion was that the new wheels didn’t actually have sensors.

Thanks OH


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

..


AmyRedd said:


> My car has the tyre pressure warning on constantly because OH decided to put new wheels on it.
> 
> I took it to the dealer where they ran numerous tests to try and figure out why the pressure sensors weren't working. Several hours later the conclusion was that the new wheels didn't actually have sensors.
> 
> Thanks OH


This happens because dealers/salespeople aren't really up to speed with what the manufacturers are installing into their cars or how it actually works,

If your dealer couldn't work out the problem just by viewing the car, a change of rims, I'd seriously start to question their abilities in other areas.
I know I did, and that's why we are changing dealers this time around.

I'd also go back to the people who flogged you the new rims and tell them your vehicle needed the TPMS, which they should have been aware of and told you about prior to taking your money. Ask them for a reduction of that cost and then go back to your dealer and have the system fitted.

Failing that pull the wire to the warning light.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

MollySmith said:


> I prefer older cars. I was trained in car maintenance by mechanics who worked for my grandparents, it was standard for me and my cousins when we passed our test. My first car, a Ford Capri MK II was maintained by me (female btw just to add some equality here) but my current car, an X Trail is completely hidden. I have changed the tyre but that and the wiper blades are about it. It's very annoying. Mind you I say that, I actually cycle most places on my super eco friendly ancient Raleigh Silverline 3 speed bike!


I'm all about classics too... modern cars just do nothing for me. They are more a labour of love, my 'modern' car is the workhorse... the oldie is the fun.

(Also female  )


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Zaros said:


> ..
> 
> This happens because dealers/salespeople aren't really up to speed with what the manufacturers are installing into their cars or how it actually works,
> 
> ...


I doubt eBay would be interested in my lack of tyre monitors :Hilarious

OH later reveal he was aware of the issue and secretly hoped that the dealer would install sensors into the new wheels for free seen as they were official rims although not the originals... 

But yes we've given up with the dealers now after they left the oil dip stick out after an mot and service leaving me with basically no engine power. They also said that paint fade on a well looked after 3 year old car was normal... still have to get it checked there to keep the warranty intact though unfortunately


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

AmyRedd said:


> They also said that paint fade on a well looked after 3 year old car was normal... still have to get it checked there to keep the warranty intact though unfortunately


Our dealer crashed our car when we took it in for its second warranty service..:Rage...They thought if they kept quiet about it,we might not notice the damage and once it was off their forecourt it was no longer their responsibility.
Eyes like the proverbial sh1t house rat me. 

So after they finally accepted it was their fault and agreed to put things right, I found they hadn't put it back together correctly and panels were out of line when I went to collect it. :Wtf

What colour is your car?

Red and yellow coloured cars fade a lot quicker than cars of other colours. Especially those that aren't garaged and stand out in the sun all day. The sun bleaches paintwork. Red more quickly because it's iron oxide based, and iron oxide oxidises. It's a bit like me.....fairly unstable.


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Zaros said:


> Our dealer crashed our car when we took it in for its second warranty service..:Rage...They thought if they kept quiet about it,we might not notice the damage and once it was off their forecourt it was no longer their responsibility.
> Eyes like the proverbial sh1t house rat me.
> 
> So after they finally accepted it was their fault and agreed to put things right, I found they hadn't put it back together correctly and panels were out of line when I went to collect it. :Wtf
> ...


OH has had similar happen at garages. Often they rest things on the roof of his car and he notices all the scratches. Not as bad as crashing it though 

My car is a pale metallic green. It's not faded terribly but enough to see a difference between the plastic bumpers and the main body of the car


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

AmyRedd said:


> My car is a pale metallic green. It's not faded terribly but enough to see a difference between the plastic bumpers and the main body of the car


What make/model is it?
Is it the bumpers that have faded in comparison to the body?


----------



## AmyRedd (Nov 9, 2015)

Zaros said:


> What make/model is it?
> Is it the bumpers that have faded in comparison to the body?


I believe it's the actual body work. 
It's a Vauxhall Adam which apparently have notoriously thin paint


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, after much deliberation we've finally decided to change our three year old for a new born 2018 model.
It will be a different colour because the white is far too labour intensive and the metallic white, doubly so. It stains so easily.:Facepalm

The only downsides to the new car..........it does not have a CD player  (Bluetooth audio is now becoming standard in all new cars) and is a semi automatic.
It does, however, have flappy-paddles, so I must get some formula one race stickers and go faster stripes.
And because the dealership cares about the customer, it will be under sealed so that we won't have that inconvenience after we've been handed the keys.

Delivery time 2-4 weeks.:Meh


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> Well, after much deliberation we've finally decided to change our three year old for a new born 2018 model.
> It will be a different colour because the white is far too labour intensive and the metallic white, doubly so. It stains so easily.:Facepalm
> 
> The only downsides to the new car..........it does not have a CD player  (Bluetooth audio is now becoming standard in all new cars) and is a semi automatic.
> ...


Is it the PHEV?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Is it the PHEV?


Have you forgotten our main four-legged consideration in relation to load height, dear boy?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> Have you forgotten our main four-legged consideration in relation to load height, dear boy?


Is the PHEV variant higher than the regular model?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Is the PHEV variant higher than the regular model?


Knee high is the maximum load height permissible without putting to much strain on his rear end.

Besides, Mitsubishi's aren't as handsome or as stylish as they once used to be, and you know I like stylish.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> Knee high is the maximum load height permissible without putting to much strain on his rear end.
> 
> Besides, Mitsubishi's aren't as handsome or as stylish as they once used to be, and you know I like stylish.


You think I mean the Outlander, don't you? I was referring to the plug-in hybrid variant of the Kia Optima Sportswagon.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> You think I mean the Outlander, don't you? I was referring to the plug-in hybrid variant of the Kia Optima Sportswagon.


I did actually.  I'm a loyal KIA fan. But I don't do hybrids and never will. Or little shopping trolley type cars for numerous reasons. 
1. I don't do shopping.
2. I don't do little dogs.
3. I do have an image to maintain.:Smuggrin

Oh, and I had a little drool over the KIA _'Stinger' rool _and despite MrsZee constantly hauling me away_,_ I found myself gravitating back to it.

I believe it's a calling.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Front page of the Daily Mail today runs a story about how bad keyless entry cars are and how easy they are to steal.

Seems the manufacturers have been keeping quiet about this for years and Jaguar Land Rover have done a recent "fix" but kept quiet about that as the backlash would be bad as everyone would want the fix.

This is something I said about years ago when keyless entry cars started to sell.
Now you can buy a kit on Amazon for £100 which will overcome the need for keys and you can have whatever car you want.

Not the type of car I would ever think about purchasing, but having spent 47 years in the motor trade I have seen some silly things brought out by manufacturers and attempted by owners - how about this local story that has just appeared?

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-beds-bucks-herts-43934504

You really cannot believe this guys stupidity and poor excuse.

Trying to think of the correct adjective for this driver but only can think of a couple of rude ones - any suggestions?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dave S said:


> Front page of the Daily Mail today runs a story about how bad keyless entry cars are and how easy they are to steal.
> 
> Seems the manufacturers have been keeping quiet about this for years and Jaguar Land Rover have done a recent "fix" but kept quiet about that as the backlash would be bad as everyone would want the fix.
> 
> ...


I've been aware of keyless car thefts for quite some time and that's the reason I chose the good old fashioned ignition key entry model despite the salesperson's insistence that thefts weren't as prevalent as the papers were making them out to be.

As for Mr Patel and his ghost driven Tesla, driverless cars obviously aren't any safer than careless drivers then. I foresee some really big safety/warning signs plastered across the windscreens of all Tesla's autopilot cars from this day forth.

*DRIVERS ARE ADVISED TO REMAIN SEATED BEHIND THE STEERING WHEEL AT ALL TIMES WHILST THIS VEHICLE IS IN MOTION. *


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Well i hope its OK to come back to this thread with my news that i just bought a new car (new to me) a Jaguar XJ8 Executive, its the 3.2 litre V8 and i pick it up on Tuesday (hopefully).....I've always wanted a Jag and decided to go for it after getting some PPI money. Should we have bets how many times i press the brake pedal as if it was the clutch as i have never owned an Auto LOL........Steve


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

steveshanks said:


> Well i hope its OK to come back to this thread with my news that i just bought a new car (new to me) a Jaguar XJ8 Executive, its the 3.2 litre V8 and i pick it up on Tuesday (hopefully).....I've always wanted a Jag and decided to go for it after getting some PPI money. Should we have bets how many times i press the brake pedal as if it was the clutch as i have never owned an Auto LOL........Steve
> View attachment 354150


You'll get the hang of just leaving your leg idle, auto's rock , my father in law was a Jag man and had many over the years from manky rust buckets to newer shiny ones, he always gravitated back to rusty old heaps mainly, his last car was a XJS which leaked like a bucket and drank petrol like it was going out of fashion but he loved it


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

I don't know if anyone has seen from another thread, but my step dad has just died. Because of the logistics (he lives 200 miles away), my sister is staying at his house and I am shuttling back and forth because of work.

My sister is in her Mondeo but their other car is a bit knackered so I've leant her hubby my Fiesta ST (now nicknamed "The Growler" - not sure how I feel about that ), so I've taxed and insured my step dads car, then drove it home on Thursday night.

It's quite old, 2004 and only a Vectra, but it's the 2.0l turbo "100 Edition" spec.

Moving from driving a 2005 tiny ST, I thought this would be difficult to drive, but man it's smooth, and for the size of it, the power feels really good. And it's got things that my pocket rocket doesn't have like 6 gears, cruise control, range display etc. I forgot what a car with actual tech inside it could be like.

So although it's old and only a Vectra, I'm really enjoying driving it


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

MontyMaude said:


> my father in law was a Jag man


 I really wanted an alloy bodied XJ and if pushed i really wanted an XJR but i couldn't warrant spending that much.
Millie I really like the Vectra, i think it was one of those cars people liked to knock but was actually a decent drive, and as far as i understand that diesel engine was used by a multitude of car companies.


----------



## Blackadder (Aug 25, 2014)

steveshanks said:


> Should we have bets how many times i press the brake pedal as if it was the clutch as i have never owned an Auto LOL........Steve


I've always found it fairly easy to adapt to an auto, coming back to a manual was a different matter altogether. I've lost count of the number of times I've forgotten to press the clutch when coming to a stop


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

steveshanks said:


> I really wanted an alloy bodied XJ and if pushed i really wanted an XJR but i couldn't warrant spending that much.
> Millie I really like the Vectra, i think it was one of those cars people liked to knock but was actually a decent drive, and as far as i understand that diesel engine was used by a multitude of car companies.


Crikey, hope it's not diesel, I filled it with petrol :Nailbiting


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, we went along to collect our brand new car last Monday 14th and I must admit that I felt a little pang of guilt with a touch of sadness about trading our beautifully kept three year old for a more updated version of her.
Still, she's just a machine, right? MrsZee constantly reminds me of this despite the very fact she appreciates my routine labours of love to keep the vehicle in showroom condition. She ought to remember those endeavours of mine earned her an excellent trade in price too.

However, she has served us well and she has served us reliably in some of the coldest temperatures on this earth. The car, that is, not MrsZee.

So, off we set and slowly along the forest track because at this time of the year it's a dusty old road, and that dust tends to settle on the bodywork thus dulling her gleaming white beauty.
Upon arrival we went directly to the new car departure lounge to view the vehicle we had only seen in the brochure. Oh and did she cast a wicked spell on us, well me, not MrsZee.
She was an absolute stunner and I instantly fell in love with her and then out of love with her the very moment I saw the damage to the paintwork. Damage so noticeable it could be seen from a distance of 3 metres. My heart sunk and so did MrsZee's as we both surveyed the car with absolute disbelief. A section of the front bumper and colour coded moulding around the grille looked as though they'd been polished with a scouring pad, as did a section of the rear bumper and tailgate. This mentions nothing of several stone chips found around the wheel arches - apparently sustained when they took the vehicle to be undersealed and a tow hook fitted as we had requested.
I was not a happy teddy, and MrsZee wasn't a happy bunny either. If the salesperson ever comes down to our neck of the woods he'd better bloody watch out.

Of course we kicked up a bit of a stink, because I wanted an explanation as to how the vehicle had ever been approved/signed off for the customer. And I had an audience too. All very entertaining for them.:Angelic

The salesperson kinda shrugged, and then shrugged some more when I suggested they started asking a few questions too.
In fairly simple terms we quickly made it apparent we no longer wanted the vehicle because the paintwork was in such a terrible state.

The salesperson however, tried to assure us the scuffs would simply 'polish out'. How I wanted to break down into fits of hysteria. Foregoing all the technicalities that would be involved to correct the unsightly damage, they eventually realised the error of their ways and accepted the deal was off.

But then the company slapped us in the face by telling us there would be a cancellation fee of €1500.:Jawdrop

And that >>> was the direction in which they were told to go and go quite quickly. because their safety was in their speed. 
In the end we were charged just €7.50 for the first hour's insurance even though we hadn't driven it anywhere at all.

But all was not lost, the very next day we decided to change our allegiances altogether and went to visit a Subaru dealership. They even offered us more of a trade in price for our three year old than the original dealer did. How bloody brilliant was that.

So now we're the proud owners of a 2018 Subaru, except we haven't actually got it yet because the paint's still a bit wet.

In fact at present, we don't own any car because the one we had is now owned by someone else but they've been kind enough to loan it back to us F.O.C


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Zaros, good to see you back - we were worried.

Interesting tale re your failed new car however it seems that salesmen are the same the world over.
Did they not have any explanation as to why the paintwork was in that condition?

You and I and possibly a few others on this forum have a lifetime of experience in the "Motor Trade" and when we come up against salesmen who have egos bigger than their testicles it can be very frustrating.
Glad you have sourced a suitable replacement though. 

Actually I had to have a windscreen replaced in my car recently due to a large crack in front of the driver.
Unfortunately the only company my insurance company will deal with is possibly the worst screen company known in the trade and they lived up to their reputation - on-line booking it was a month. Could not get through on the phone so called insurance company who would not give me a courtesy car but called the glass company and the wait came down to a week, spoke to ins co again and the wait was 4 days which I let them do.
Then, they emailed the standard "How did we do" email and rate them 1-5 stars.
One star was too many but that's the lowest that I can do then let them have chapter and verse about what an appalling company they are - they work 24 hours a day 7 days a week and cant do my screen for a week - it took half a page of feedback.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dave S said:


> Zaros, good to see you back - we were worried.
> 
> Interesting tale re your failed new car however it seems that salesmen are the same the world over.
> Did they not have any explanation as to why the paintwork was in that condition?
> ...


I've dealt more in custom building vehicles that have the capacity to carry tons rather than those that are capable of doing well over the ton.
But the end result is still the same. Does the finished product meet the customer's approval and match their expectations.

The salesperson had no idea of how the car came by the damage and the shrugging of shoulders seemed to be the confirmation of the absence of any reasonable thought or opinion too.

The subject of windscreens is an odd one, many moons ago, 2007 to be exact, we went along to view a car with a crack in its windshield that started in the corner of the passenger side and terminated around the centre, approximately 100cms above the lower seal.
After informing him that the integrity of the windshield had been compromised and constituted an MOT failure he claimed _'You can get a drill and make a little countersink mark to prevent the crack from travelling any further'_

_'Interesting thought'_ I told him..._'Except for this'_ and went on to demonstrate that any pressure applied to the screen in that area would inevitably help the crack to travel even further along the screen and the more pressure applied the faster the travel would occur.

We left the establishment with him testing my demonstration for himself.

Customer service/satisfaction has long been dead and I think the sooner we all realise this the less we'll waste our time and energies complaining to deaf ears or writing letters of our complaints to the selectively blind.

Thank you for the warm welcome. 

I've always been a worry to someone.....particularly the team of specialists who stand about for most of the day scratching their heads.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I feel for you, i've been waiting a week and a half for my new (new to me) Jaguar.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

steveshanks said:


> I feel for you, i've been waiting a week and a half for my new (new to me) Jaguar.


A week and a half. Jags are usually faster than that
It's not being delivered by Yodel is it?:Nailbiting

I saw a nice Jag last Tuesday. A rather handsome XF 3.0 DS (2012) with 57,000 kms on the digital clock. (approx 36,000 miles) Not bad for a six year old motor.

The asking price is €43.000

Trouble was, the front end and the leading edge of the bonnet was peppered with stone chips.:Meh Often a result of driving too fast which is something I just don't do.:Angelic


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> A week and a half. Jags are usually faster than that
> It's not being delivered by Yodel is it?:Nailbiting
> 
> I saw a nice Jag last Tuesday. A rather handsome XF 3.0 DS (2012) with 57,000 kms on the digital clock. (approx 36,000 miles) Not bad for a six year old motor.
> ...


I was in a Volvo dealership earlier on and you'll never guess what the rear of one car was covered in.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> I was in a Volvo dealership earlier on and you'll never guess what the rear of one car was covered in.


The remains of a tailgater?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> The remains of a tailgater?


Even worse. Swirl marks! On a brand new car!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Even worse. Swirl marks! On a brand new car!


I guarantee you they've had an orbital polisher on the bloody thing (most dealerships do) ran the pad virtually dry whilst applying too much pressure.

You should have seen the KIA's finish...:Jawdrop.:Jawdrop.<<< That was me and MrsZee by the way...and this >>> :Yawn was the salesperson.

And these>>>..... were the other folks in the showroom.

Subaru dealer promised to have ours polished by hand only, and I told him I'll know if he's been fibbing to us.:Smuggrin


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Gemmaa said:


> I don't suppose any of you peeps know if clear screenwash exists? It's slightly soul destroying when you wash your white car and then a few days later have to use blue screenwash


No such product.

Are you mixing the screen wash yourself or is it premixed?

Screen wash doesn't stain in itself. It washes off the muck that's sprayed onto your windscreen, This muck contains all sorts of unwanted passengers such as, tar, oil, grease and general grime.
It's all cr4p that does the staining.


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Gemmaa said:


> Aww, they're missing a trick there!
> 
> It's a ready mixed one, and when it trickles down off the back window or whatever, I end up with pale blue streaks on the car.
> Not a major problem, I just think a white car is going to slowly make me go mad :Facepalm.


We have a metallic white car at present and during the winter we need to use gallons of concentrated winter screen wash rated at -60C. It does not nor ever has stained the paintwork.

How old is your car?


----------



## Gemmaa (Jul 19, 2009)

.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

D you know why my Sandy the Ford B-Max ecoboost has such a dirty front wheels?
I think it is her shape at the front - similar shape cars have it too, but hers are positively black, poor thing!
OH is livid to drive such a dirty little thing, not to mention the Sahara dust on the paintwork after last “lluvia de barro” - rain with that Sahara dust...


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Found this
http://www.bmaxownersclub.co.uk/forum/dirty-front-alloys_topic715.html
I must admit every car i've had (since discs all around anyway) has had dirtier front wheels than back.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

As the post above says it is brake pad dust which is quite normal.
The reason the front wheels are worse than the rear when discs and pads are fitted all round is that the front brakes do about 80-90% of the braking effort and will therefore wear out quicker than the rear.
Modern brake pads are a composite of many different materials, back in the 1970's and 80's pads were made of asbestos which was not so bad but dangerous to health.

Also the brake dust should be cleaned off regularly as it is corrosive and will not form part of a manufacturer warranty claim.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

If you look at all round disc braked cars, you'll notice the front discs, or rotors, are much bigger than the rear. This is because the front brakes are biased, more stopping power up front, and tend to scrub off most of your speed.
Same physics with front disc rear drum.


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Thank you! Never had anything like it with other cars and obviously OH blames me...  Men!!! But I only chose the colour!!!!
Now who is to clean it? 
I trying to tell him that even if the colour was silver as he wanted the wheels still would be as grim...
Men and logic...enguin


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Men and logic...enguin


You mean, they're a bit like women and accountability, Scrippy?......................Just not compatible.

But anyways, I was considering something different the other day. You know what I mean......something no one else has, like the vehicle in the link for example.
Unfortunately, I'm a bit boracic at the moment and MrsZee tells me she refuses to fund any more of my wild ideas.

I've given this rather unusual the once over and swear the designer created the monstrous thing on the stealth fighter. I can see no future for it other than petrol heads wanting to terrorise the owners of hybrids/electric cars and recumbent cyclists.

The Karlmann King, if you haven't got the cash up front, can be yours for just 84 monthly payments of £45,238. @0% interest.

Beware, be very aware.....you might want to hold back on placing your order because it only does 3 miles to every gallon.
https://www.yahoo.com/news/3-8-million-vehicle-world-205514694.html


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> You mean, they're a bit like women and accountability, Scrippy?......................Just not compatible.
> 
> But anyways, I was considering something different the other day. You know what I mean......something no one else has, like the vehicle in the link for example.
> Unfortunately, I'm a bit boracic at the moment and MrsZee tells me she refuses to fund any more of my wild ideas.
> ...


Cannot see the link, unless you meant The Big Orange DT?
If so only suitable to be driven off the cliff...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> Cannot see the link, unless you meant The Big Orange DT?
> If so only suitable to be driven off the cliff...


Bloody 'ell, Scrip!

Have you not been keeping up to date with your subscriptions?

Does this link do it for you?

https://gearjunkie.com/karlmann-king-worlds-most-expensive-suv


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Bloody 'ell, Scrip!
> 
> Have you not been keeping up to date with your subscriptions?
> 
> ...


A bit like Batmobile ... could read it, it was in car...."
Seats look comfy. Does in come in raw silk? ( not smutty replays, I mean the colour!)


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

cheekyscrip said:


> A bit like Batmobile ... could read it, it was in car...."
> Seats look comfy. Does in come in raw silk? ( not smutty replays, I mean the colour!)


I believe it's a vehicle built to customer specification, Scrip.

I'm having mine completed in mirror finish chrome so that those who are on the bones of their 4r53, can see just how poor they are from every possible angle as I pass them by.:Smug
Then I might cruise down to the poor resort, aka Withernsea, and drive it along the beach demolishing the kids sandcastles as I go.:Smuggrin


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Hybrid is imminent...can I still call myself a petrolhead? At least it's not a bleedin' Prius!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

We are toying with the idea of chopping in the motorbike (Harley Davidson 2017 Sportster) to a bigger car; mainly to aid with DIY jobs and make it easier for the OH to go fishing.

Looking at 4WD as terrain her can be unsealed roads and even more lots of steep & twisty roads...
Also Japanese/Korean brands for price reasons... euro cars are both expensive to buy and purchase.
Currently looking at Subaru Outbacks and Mitsu Outlanders but haven’t ruled out getting a ute - I just dislike driving utes (work vehicle is a Ford Ranger, and I really hate driving it!)


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

grumpy goby said:


> Looking at 4WD as terrain her can be unsealed roads and even more lots of steep & twisty roads...
> Currently looking at Subaru Outbacks and Mitsu Outlanders


Subaru's symmetrical AWD system is the only real reliable off road vehicle, just ask any Aussie.
We used to have the first generation forester and it did everything the manufacturer claimed it could do both on and off road. Ours worked all terrain sometimes hauling logs out of the forest.
We lost it to an idiot in a head on collision one Christmas. (Subarus and Sarplaninacs)
We would have had another but the prices they were asking were just silly and the newer models didn't appear as robust.
After a few years coping with wintery conditions in a FWD and an untrustworthy KIA dealership we've finally returned to Subaru.
At present we're driving the 2018 Impreza wagon (courtesy car) until ours is ready for the road. It requires a few personal options and undersealing.
I prefer manual transmissions but MrsZee is more comfortable with automatics. This Impreza has the CVT transmission and is responsive and smooth.
I honestly don't know what the critics found to moan about.
Load height is at the very maximum of Oscar's jumping capability.

My only real complaints, far too much technical wizardry, the door mirrors should have been integrated further forward than their present position, and cleaning is a task that requires a proper strategy because the rear has too many contours, plains and angles. The rear light clusters are so extreme they look like an afterthought, as though the designer had forgotten all about them. But they do look balanced.

On the whole it's what's underneath that matters. And what's underneath provides us with sure-footedness both on and off road in all weather conditions.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I had the wheels off mine earlier in the week for a clean.

I need to do a few jobs around the bodywork, but the weather has been too hot.

Car insurance renewal went up as well and nudged the premium over £300 per year.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I had the wheels off mine earlier in the week for a clean.
> 
> I need to do a few jobs around the bodywork, but the weather has been too hot.
> 
> Car insurance renewal went up as well and nudged the premium over £300 per year.


£300 a year is a lot compared to the £60 p.a. I pay in Hungary! Mind you, over here you can only get 3rd party insurance, so I suppose that makes a difference


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Magyarmum said:


> £300 a year is a lot compared to the £60 p.a. I pay in Hungary! Mind you, over here you can only get 3rd party insurance, so I suppose that makes a difference


I don't think £300 is a lot over here; plenty pay more.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> Subaru's symmetrical AWD system is the only real reliable off road vehicle, just ask any Aussie.
> We used to have the first generation forester and it did everything the manufacturer claimed it could do both on and off road. Ours worked all terrain sometimes hauling logs out of the forest.
> We lost it to an idiot in a head on collision one Christmas. (Subarus and Sarplaninacs)
> We would have had another but the prices they were asking were just silly and the newer models didn't appear as robust.
> ...


Not a CVT fan...dual-clutch is the way to go!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Not a CVT fan...dual-clutch is the way to go!


My ability to change manual gears is far smoother than CVT's/automatics. There's no fun in driving automatic cars. But you should try telling her that.

I miss my E21. You could wheel spin the bloody thing through the first three gears.:Smuggrin


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I've bought and sold one or two cars in my time, but before deciding to buy, I've looked in, looked over and looked under them. Yet when it came to flogging them on, nobody seemed to care how the underneath looked. :Wacky
For me personally, the underneath of any car is just as important, if not more so, than the shiny topside. The car may well have a good paint job and be well waxed and presented and it might even have a subtle little go faster stripe that really compliments the look of the vehicle, but cosmetics (aesthetics) have never really bought or fooled me.

So, here's a couple of fairly appropriate questions.....

Is your car undersealed?

If so, how often do you re-coat the underside of your car?

Are you bothered?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Is your car undersealed?
> 
> If so, how often do you re-coat the underside of your car?
> 
> Are you bothered?


1. My daily drive isn't, and it's rotten so to underseal now would be shutting the stable door - old Rusty has already bolted. My other car, being rebuilt for the road, is.

2. N/A, but I will keep up with the other car once it's up and running.

3. Extremely bothered. Bodywork kills cars - mechanical parts can be replaced but chasing after rust is no joke. I suspect it's less of a concern for most people who don't intend to keep their car long enough for it ever to be an issue.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> 1. My daily drive isn't, and it's rotten so to underseal now would be shutting the stable door - old Rusty has already bolted. My other car, being rebuilt for the road, is.
> 
> 2. N/A, but I will keep up with the other car once it's up and running.
> 
> 3. Extremely bothered. Bodywork kills cars - mechanical parts can be replaced but chasing after rust is no joke. I suspect it's less of a concern for most people who don't intend to keep their car long enough for it ever to be an issue.


I've just part exed a 3 year old with with two coats of underseal. 2015/2017. On the day the vehicle was due for its first MOT, the examiner drove it in and drove it out in a matter of seconds, and then told me not to waste his time. They considered it to be brand new underneath despite the kilometres and the heavy winters.
The protection also added to the resale/exchange value of the car too.
Manufactures underseal, which dealers might often tell the buyer is okay for three years, is nowhere near adequate enough. It protects the under floor pan only, not the components/running gear, all the parts that are sprayed/pounded with grit, stones and salt which initially causes the rot.
I've recently been informed that some motor manufacturers will be voiding the warranty if their vehicles are undersealed by the owners.


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I had the wheels off mine earlier in the week for a clean.
> .


Respect!


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

A successful day! The hubby finally decided to do the sensible thing and trade in the Harley for something more suited to long distance travel! Got a BMW F800GS with only about 10km on the clock! Plus all the extras like the facelift, good panniers, etc... time to start looking for day trip locations before next yrs road trip! (March 2019 for a loop down to Wellington and up to cape reinga!)


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

I now know exactly what you mean, @Zaros. Having seen the Kia Stinger up close, I really wish it was on my driveway.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

It's a sh1t of a shame that KIA main dealers in this country can't be relied upon. The Stinger really caught my eye and I was seriously considering the car post Zara and Oscar.

But now we're KIA-less and I really couldn't bloody care less because the courtesy/demo Impreza wagon we're driving round in at present is quite imprez-ive. A straight 1100 kilometres and I found the engine to be punchy and responsive and overtaking is completed with an assured ease. It certainly lives up to its pedigree.

I read a couple of write ups in which the critics compared the car to its older sibling..........the WRX version,  hence the not so good reviews.

W4nk3r5!


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> It's a sh1t of a shame that KIA main dealers in this country can't be relied upon. The Stinger really caught my eye and I was seriously considering the car post Zara and Oscar.
> 
> But now we're KIA-less and I really couldn't bloody care less because the courtesy/demo Impreza wagon we're driving round in at present is quite imprez-ive. A straight 1100 kilometres and I found the engine to be punchy and responsive and overtaking is completed with an assured ease. It certainly lives up to its pedigree.
> 
> ...


Fortunately, my local Kia dealer is a family-run business with a great reputation. I'm not aware of the Impreza wagon you speak of; I've seen the other estate, the Levorg, which, oddly, is only available with a single engine/trim choice.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Fortunately, my local Kia dealer is a family-run business with a great reputation. I'm not aware of the Impreza wagon you speak of; I've seen the other estate, the Levorg, which, oddly, is only available with a single engine/trim choice.


*LE*gacy re*VO*lution tou*R*in*G* is how they arrived at the name Levorg. I gave a 2018, 2.0litre GT model with 2 grand on the clock, the once over, but thought better of it because the price tag was pushing cheeky. It's an Impreza impersonator anyways and the engine likes petrol. But more yum, yum than vroom, vroom!
Still, it is a nice looking car, especially in the famous Subaru blue livery.
It's also available with a 1.6 engine.

The Impreza wagon is also known as the hatchback. A bit like Opel is Vauxhall and Vauxhall is Opel depending on which part of the world you buy the make/model in.
Here we have the Opel Ashtray Astra, but in the UK they have the Vauxhall Ashtray Astra. We have the wagon, they have the hatch.

Unless you're buying a classic car, there are no such things as modern estate cars. They're sportswagons, tourers, shooting brakes, or sportbrakes.

Only the Chav (*C*ouncil *H*oused *A*nd *V*ulgar) might talk in terms of estates. But that's probably because they not only live on one, but also drive around in one that's neither taxed, insured, MOT'd, or theirs.

And on that bombshell.....it's goodnight from me.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

New car is on its way from Korea...I hope Rocket Man hasn't hitched a ride!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

FeelTheBern said:


> New car is on its way from Korea...I hope Rocket Man hasn't hitched a ride!


Wrong Korea.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Wrong Korea.


I know. But it wouldn't be far for him to go.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> Wrong Korea.


In that case, would the correct answer be...

A...Chorea?
B...Career?

Or

C...Phone a friend in South Korea?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

@Boxerluver30 what car are you thinking about getting? Please tell me it's a real one, with a stick in the middle.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> @Boxerluver30 what car are you thinking about getting? Please tell me it's a real one, with a stick in the middle.


It will probably be the one that was voted_ 'Car of the year'_ in a popular womens magazine earlier this year.

A red one.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

FeelTheBern said:


> @Boxerluver30 what car are you thinking about getting? Please tell me it's a real one, with a stick in the middle.


Not sure yet, just shopping around for insurance quotes at the minute. Ideally something with a 1.0 or 1.2 litre engine as they seem to be best price wise


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

I get the love of the stinger BUT when i was in my 20s if someone said you'll be drooling over a Kia I'd have just laughed LOL
Any classic owners here?


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Boxerluver30 said:


> Ideally something with a 1.0 or 1.2 litre engine as they seem to be best price wise


 I would have said look at the Kia Picanto, i bought a new 1L S for £5,500 and it was a great little car but now they start at £9000


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Mind you if your after a cheapy 
https://www.autotrader.co.uk/classi...rly New&onesearchad=New&sort=sponsored&page=1
I would have gone for a look myself if i hadn't just bought a car LOL


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

steveshanks said:


> Any classic owners here?


I've always been a fan of classic cars and, in a previous life, have owned a Wolseley 16/60, complete with walnut dash and full leather interior. It was known as the poor man's limousine. Beautiful car, lovely to drive. It was written off by some blind old fool who attempted to do a180 turn and smashed straight into the right wing. The vehicle was sold to a guy who used to compete in stock car racing. He paid good money for it because it had a proper chassis.
I've had a MKII Cortina GT which was fitted with a 1600 crossflow, sports manifold and twin webbers. It was sold on after a few problems finding transmission parts from ford who claimed the gearbox was not a Ford component despite the Ford logo being cast into the casing. (long story)
I bought a 1971 Sunbeam Rapier fastback from gypsies. It was fitted with a rare Holbay production engine, twin strombergs and overdrive. The Holbay engine was race bred and it was quick. I blew the top end out of it one night racing a Rover 3.5 SD1 :Shy
The Lancia Delta Integrale came next and went even quicker than the Rapier. It got nicked and was never found again.

I did have my eye on a Gilbern Invader a few years back, but then we bought the dogs instead and moved house. British classics are hard to find in Finland because American classics are favoured more.
It's sad really.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

My Ford is stuck in limbo - not quite a classic, not quite junk.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> I've always been a fan of classic cars and, in a previous life, have owned a Wolseley 16/60, complete with walnut dash and full leather interior. It was known as the poor man's limousine. Beautiful car, lovely to drive. It was written off by some blind old fool who attempted to do a180 turn and smashed straight into the right wing. The vehicle was sold to a guy who used to compete in stock car racing. He paid good money for it because it had a proper chassis.
> I've had a MKII Cortina GT which was fitted with a 1600 crossflow, sports manifold and twin webbers. It was sold on after a few problems finding transmission parts from ford who claimed the gearbox was not a Ford component despite the Ford logo being cast into the casing. (long story)
> I bought a 1971 Sunbeam Rapier fastback from gypsies. It was fitted with a rare Holbay production engine, twin strombergs and overdrive. The Holbay engine was race bred and it was quick. I blew the top end out of it one night racing a Rover 3.5 SD1 :Shy
> The Lancia Delta Integrale came next and went even quicker than the Rapier. It got nicked and was never found again.
> ...


The Americans did produce some fine cars, but the British were better. I'd love a cladsic Mini. My grandfather had a Mini Cooper back in the 60s-today, he drives exactly what you'd expect him to drive!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> The Americans did produce some fine cars, but the British were better. I'd love a cladsic Mini. My grandfather had a Mini Cooper back in the 60s-today, he drives exactly what you'd expect him to drive!


It amuses me how today's mini is not a mini at all. There are much smaller cars on the market including the classic mini.

This modern contraption isn't cute, it's fat. Issigonis must be U turning in his grave.

Does Grandfather drive Skoda, by any chance?


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Over the years I've had 6 Mini's including one Mini Cooper - and I hated them! Such uncomfortable cars for a pygmy like me to drive. 

Now the Renault 5 was completely different, so comfortable - just adjust the seat and off you go!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> Now the Renault 5 was completely different, so comfortable - just adjust the seat and off you go!


Known as the hatchback of Notre Dame, and just as ugly as Quasimodo..
A friend of mine restored a turbo2 model. It was stupidly quick with a really sensitive accelerator. Certainly not the car for the novice driver or one for doing your shopping in.
In fact the only time I ever saw it on Sainsbury's car park was when it was doing doughnuts long after business hours.
Personally I liked Renault's V6 Clio more (Renault Sport) Its lines were far more sleek and, from certain angles, resembled a cat waiting to pounce. Which it could. Another quick car, not ideally suited to family life. Feisty and very, very thirsty on fuel.


----------



## Magyarmum (Apr 27, 2015)

Zaros said:


> Known as the hatchback of Notre Dame, and just as ugly as Quasimodo..
> A friend of mine restored a turbo2 model. It was stupidly quick with a really sensitive accelerator. Certainly not the car for the novice driver or one for doing your shopping in.
> In fact the only time I ever saw it on Sainsbury's car park was when it was doing doughnuts long after business hours.
> Personally I liked Renault's V6 Clio more (Renault Sport) Its lines were far more sleek and, from certain angles, resembled a cat waiting to pounce. Which it could. Another quick car, not ideally suited to family life. Feisty and very, very thirsty on fuel.


I have to admit that in the 70's/80's I did like both Renault and Citroen cars and for years had one or the other! My favourite though was the Renault Fuego, The second one I owned was the 2 litre, and I loved driving it. A couple of times drove from Nottingham to Marbella on my own in just less than 2 days and in December as well!










These days I'm more interested in safety rather than speed, and am quite happy with my sturdy Suzuki work horse who's guaranteed to get me from A to B safely, albeit not very quickly.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Magyarmum said:


> I have to admit that in the 70's/80's I did like both Renault and Citroen cars and for years had one or the other! My favourite though was the Renault Fuego, The second one I owned was the 2 litre, and I loved driving it. A couple of times drove from Nottingham to Marbella on my own in just less than 2 days and in December as well!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't ask me why, but the Citroën I've always been madly in love with is the DS, but not the estate or convertible models. The convertible's proportions looked strange with its top down, certainly not elegant, and with it up, a cross between a bad idea and an afterthought.
The estate, a cross over ambulance/hearse. Which might not have been a bad idea actually. If the patient died on his/her way to the hospital you could always drive straight to the undertaker.

I did once own a CX2400 Athena but swapped it along with a 500cc Husqvarna scrambling bike for the SM. Now that was a proper swanky car and whilst I enjoyed cruising at leisurely speeds my friends were always miles ahead picking up speeding tickets.

We're now driving a less powerful car than our previous one, but speed isn't and never really has been a priority for me...well, not since I grew up anyway.
All the time I was driving in the UK, elsewhere on the continent, and in America I never once received a speeding fine.

Until I moved to Finland. According to the speed camera at a certain point, which we've revisited time and time again on our travels, I was doing 68kph in a 60 zone. Which means I was doing somewhere in that region when I had to take a sharp right turn just after the speed camera, in a forester with the two dogs on board.:Wacky
Of course we appealed and the police said they would look into it, but we've had three new cars since............
We think something was amiss somewhere. We think a lot of people must have complained about receiving a speeding fine when a speeding fine wasn't justified.
And I'll tell you why we think these things...the camera is no longer there.
If I ever find a good example of a Citroën SD, I'll be building a special garage to keep it in so that I can restore it to its former glory.

Au revoir, *Mad*emoiselle.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

FeelTheBern said:


> The Americans did produce some fine cars, but the British were better. I'd love a cladsic Mini. My grandfather had a Mini Cooper back in the 60s-today, he drives exactly what you'd expect him to drive!


Do it. They are so much fun!! Our Mini 40LE is my pride and joy and just enjoyable to drive through country roads!

Need looking after though...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

grumpy goby said:


> View attachment 361737


See, that's a cute car.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Zaros said:


> It amuses me how today's mini is not a mini at all. There are much smaller cars on the market including the classic mini.
> 
> This modern contraption isn't cute, it's fat. Issigonis must be U turning in his grave.
> 
> Does Grandfather drive Skoda, by any chance?


Not a Skoda, but a Honda Jazz. It's the perfect car for him-no Bluetooth, no fiddly screens, and better fuel economy than the manufacturer claims!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Not a Skoda, but a Honda Jazz. It's the perfect car for him-no Bluetooth, no fiddly screens, and better fuel economy than the manufacturer claims!


Don't they also market the Jazz as the Fit, or is that vice versa?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Zaros said:


> See, that's a cute car.


I didn't even *consider* for a second someone could mean a Bmw mini...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

grumpy goby said:


> I didn't even *consider* for a second someone could mean a Bmw mini...


Have you ever noticed how BMW mini drivers drive their car, just like BMW drivers drive their BMWs?

Science taught me that light travels faster than sound. In all probability, it taught you the same. But not where it concerns the above drivers.

If you're in front of one at traffic lights, you can always hear the bleeders sound their horn just before the light turns green.:Wideyed


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> My Ford is stuck in limbo - not quite a classic, not quite junk.


My Jaguar is a bit like that, its only 16 years old but parts are available at some classic Jag stores, mind you an early model would be 21 years old. I think my perfect classic would be a Rover P5 or P6, would have to be the 3.5 version and if a P6 not the straight across speedo, mind you since Citreons have been mentioned I'd love an early Safari or DS, MGB GT's are still going for sensible money too.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

grumpy goby said:


> Our Mini 40LE is my pride and joy and just enjoyable to drive through country roads!


 Love them, fantastic to drive, like a big go kart but mannnnnnn they do damage to my back and my !!! well lets just say i have the same problem as Hugh Grant had with his Bentley LOL


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

steveshanks said:


> Love them, fantastic to drive, like a big go kart but mannnnnnn they do damage to my back and my !!! well lets just say i have the same problem as Hugh Grant had with his Bentley LOL


Golf ball?


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

steveshanks said:


> Love them, fantastic to drive, like a big go kart but mannnnnnn they do damage to my back and my !!! well lets just say i have the same problem as Hugh Grant had with his Bentley LOL


Ha! I have to say I am glad I don't have many fillings to rattle out when driving on bumpy roads!


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Zaros said:


> Don't ask me why, but the Citroën I've always been madly in love with is the DS, but not the estate or convertible models. The convertible's proportions looked strange with its top down, certainly not elegant, and with it up, a cross between a bad idea and an.
> The estate, a cross over ambulance/hearse. Which might not have been a bad idea actually. If the patient died on his/her way to the hospital you could always drive straight to the undertaker.


That's a real blast from the past Zaros. The DS also had a habit of releasing the bonnet at speed and thus forming the shape of the windscreen and roof. This is something that Citroen said could not happen until one drove in when the Citroen After Sales Manager was with us.

The CX Athena and Reflex both came out at the same time and I had a Reflex as a company car. Nice but bit like driving an armchair.
Reliability and brake pad wear were always problems.

As an afterthought, we also had a contract to supply a car to a local funeral director and it was a special build. Took ages to be ready and we registered it and had it all ready only for the funeral company to say they could not take it due to the registration. *A42 LUR* - yes it was that long ago.

Questioning why?

Read it aloud - *HEY FOR TO HELL YOU ARE.*

We had to re-register it.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dave S said:


> That's a real blast from the past Zaros. The DS also had a habit of releasing the bonnet at speed and thus forming the shape of the windscreen and roof.


I wasn't aware of the bonnet malfunction but have seen for myself, the results of a bonnet flips because they hadn't been closed properly by whoever was underneath them last. More often than not, the owner.
It doesn't matter how often I refill the wash bottle or check the oil and other fluids on our car, usually at weekends, I always start to doubt whether or not I'd closed the the bonnet firmly after MrsZee has set off for work on a Tuesday morning. 

If it gets to 9 o' clock and she or the police haven't called, I know it's just my own insecurities tormenting again.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

It's muck up Friday here with a lorry stuck under the railway bridge right next to the station on one of the main roads out of Hemel Hempstead.








Should be an interesting afternoon


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dave S said:


> It's muck up Friday here with a lorry stuck under the railway bridge right next to the station on one of the main roads out of Hemel Hempstead.
> View attachment 362155
> 
> Should be an interesting afternoon


Sack him! He's a menace. If a driver doesn't know the height of his vehicle in relation to the bridge he's approaching, then he shouldn't be driving the bloody thing.

Or even driving, for that matter.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Had an update - the lorry driver was not in the wrong, he was going under the bridge and a car coming from the opposite direction decided that they also wanted to go under before the lorry had cleared and the lorry swerved to try to avoid an accident,
It has been freed now but not sure if the bridge needs examining by the railway.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Car drivers; the bane of a truck driver's life.

Along with cyclists, motorcyclists, pedestrians, kids playing chicken and old ladies waving walking sticks in a truck drivers face as they cross the zebra, because the driver's air brakes went_ 'Pu-chsssss!' _and made them jump.


----------



## Dave S (May 31, 2010)

Update from Facebook.

*The car driver was shouting that he did not see why he should give way to a lorry.*

Trucks that big need to go through in the middle of the road. There are two bridges there, the other is higher and is a road bridge.
Hope the Police prosecute the car driver.


----------



## steveshanks (Feb 19, 2015)

FeelTheBern said:


> Golf ball?


 Thats it LOL


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Dave S said:


> Update from Facebook.
> *The car driver was shouting that he did not see why he should give way to a lorry.*


Obviously the car driver can now see the results of his stubborn thinking.

I don't think there's a law that states _'You must give way to HGVs' _but common sense/courtesy/consideration in view of the fact that heavy vehicles take a greater distance to stop than cars.
30 or so seconds of thoughtfulness for the drivers of large vehicles could save hours of disruption and chaos.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

A four-cylinder turbo does not belong in a Porsche.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> A four-cylinder turbo does not belong in a Porsche.


The four cylinder flat has a long, long history with Porsche and during that time they have tweaked and tweaked and tweaked it again until, I'm sure, they've arrived at the perfect balance. Despite removing a couple of its legs, I bet it hasn't handicapped the car's overall performance.

I still don't like the car, but wouldn't say no to the Porsche powered 1303 VW Beetle being sat on my driveway.

A sort of wolf in sheep's clothing.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Skoda Citigo is averaging 70mpg at the minute. Is anyone beating that?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

We took our new car for its first coat of underseal, I was given the latest Škoda Octavia estate, in white, as a replacement car for a couple of days.
My initial gripes with the car are as follows...
A quick walk round for any visible scuffs and scrapes and it looked alright, but nothing striking. Big, heavy looking tractor-like alloys, the design of which could have been spared a little more creativite thought. A fat arse, rather like the olden days barge designed estate cars, and a front end that simply didn't look clever or impressive at all. The grill, a big area of miserable blackness which sat there like the dry nose of a sick Maremma, filled the space where a little more imagination could have been exercised..
Upon opening the driver's door, I was met with a vast dashboard of nothingness, very reminiscent of old world cars.
And footwell illumination.
An instrument panel that repeated information displayed on the infotainment centre console/facia.
Massive graphics of pointless eco information.
NO CD PLAYER.
Rake but no reach steering wheel.
A sea of hard touch plastics.
Rear seats that fail to fold flat. A perfectly flat load space is the number one consideration for us because of Zaz and Oz.
Mesh divider screen that retracts into its own cumbersome housing, integral with the rear seats. (that's a poorly thought out concept because it just presents a further obstacle)
Performance however, was quite surprising as was the fuel consumption. Fairly frugal for a relatively unaerodynamical brick.
Rear air con, a must in all vehicles, was a plus, but fairly ineffective, wouldn't have swayed my decision to buy the car if I was still looking.

Tailgate opening/closing was a bit of a gimmick and those fat plastic struts that raised and lowered the door, looked curiously unreliable, because if the tailgate was as heavy as the bonnet, and the bonnet is heavy compared to many cars, they're bound to fail time and time again.

Simply Škoda might have been a more honest statement.

It might be interesting to know that *Škoda* in Slovak, Czechoslovakian, Slovenian, is a nickname which refers to someone who is a bit of a bungler :Jawdrop


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm facing the fact that I'll be in the market for a new (to me) car next year.

This beauty is recently for sale; a little out of my price range though (£38k). :Hilarious


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

@Ceiling Kitty Wow ! I learnt to drive in a Ford Escort.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Has anyone here had an aftermarket air filter fitted to their car?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

FeelTheBern said:


> Has anyone here had an aftermarket air filter fitted to their car?


Six and two threes. Aftermarket components can vary in quality and could affect your insurance especially if say you fit aftermarket wheels to your vehicle and then one fails.
Aftermarket components are fiercely opposed by all motor manufacturers who claim AMPs infringe copyright/patent and that only parts produced specifically by the manufacturer for their cars should be fitted.

When one of the 4 glass headlamps in my 3 series got broken (Hella products) I went along to BMW to buy a replacement. They were going to charge me almost £100.00 for the lamp itself exc VAT. Fitting/Alignment/labour charge £45.00 per hour.
I then went along to the main breaker's yard in the city to salvage one from a vehicle they might have had. No luck, but the guy on the desk showed me an identical part (new and boxed) made by a company called Denzyl. And it was identical too. £14.00 for the part plus a tenner to have it fitted and correctly aligned.
He informed me that I might want to inform my insurance company of the replacement part because it was not a part officially recognised by BMW and it might affect any future insurance claim.
I did as he suggested and they weren't interested.

But to return to your query; it's an air filter. Unless it's of extreme design, ie it won't fit into the OEM housing (OEM = Original Equipment Manufacturing) and a little improvisation/adaptation is required, I wouldn't bother your insurance company. Air filters are negligible components.

A word of warning; never buy aftermarket tyres ie_ 'Rubber Johnny pneumatics inc' _they will be inferior and won't have a speed rating. Without a speed rating you have no insurance claim in the event of an accident.

And on that bombshell, it's goodnight from me.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

OH has a K&N on his.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> OH has a K&N on his.


What's it like?


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Ooh what's it like?

Well, it's red and shiny to look at.

They are supposed to increase air flow into the engine (and, if fitted alongside a cold air intake system, can increase power by way of enabling greater fuel intake). In reality, his was fitted because the original airbox fell to bits and he was unable to source a replacement.

His is not a performance vehicle (moreover, it's carbed) so in all honesty it doesn't make a huge amount of difference. It does what it's supposed to in that he did need to increase the fuel in the mixture after fitting it.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

Zaros said:


> A word of warning; never buy aftermarket tyres ie_ 'Rubber Johnny pneumatics inc' _they will be inferior and won't have a speed rating. Without a speed rating you have no insurance claim in the event of an accident.
> 
> And on that bombshell, it's goodnight from me.


I'm a Nervous Nellie about tyres and tend to replace them once they reach 3mm, if not before. The thought of Rubber Johnny Pneumatics Inc scares me.

I run a set of 12-month-old Dunlops at the moment; they doubled the value of the car when first fitted. :Hilarious


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> I'm a Nervous Nellie about tyres and tend to replace them once they reach 3mm, if not before. The thought of Rubber Johnny Pneumatics Inc scares me.
> I run a set of 12-month-old Dunlops at the moment; they doubled the value of the car when first fitted. :Hilarious


I've driven some right dogs in my time but have always made sure they ran on good rubber, no seconds or remoulds.

I've still got these in the garage..










Continental SUV AWT's on 15" Subaru rims. As you can see from the photo the Forester is no longer there, literally. But no one wants the bloody wheels. They fit our 2018 Impreza hatchback perfectly. Unfortunately the Impreza sits on 17's and is equipped with the TPMS system so I can't run on them.

Well, regardless of the TPMS, I couldn't anyway because the car sits that much lower.:Meh


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

We have welcomed a new little addition to the family, meet Brroooommm he is so pretty, he is a little L reg 1275 Automatic and he even has a manual choke so has more in common with the ride on mower than my other car


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> We have welcomed a new little addition to the family, meet Brroooommm he is so pretty, he is a little L reg 1275 Automatic and he even has a manual choke so has more in common with the ride on mower than my other car
> 
> View attachment 366491


YESSSSSSSSSS You will have so much fun!! Dont forget to wave to the other mini drivers out there!!! It looks it great knick

I cant imagine driving an Auto mini... does it feel natural? (My current car is an auto, but a modern car - its hard to get manuals in NZ - but it just doesnt change gears at natural points)

I was eyeing up a clubman last week, to keep my 40LE company - but I decided to be sensible


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

grumpy goby said:


> YESSSSSSSSSS You will have so much fun!! Dont forget to wave to the other mini drivers out there!!! It looks it great knick
> 
> I cant imagine driving an Auto mini... does it feel natural? (My current car is an auto, but a modern car - its hard to get manuals in NZ - but it just doesnt change gears at natural points)
> 
> I was eyeing up a clubman last week, to keep my 40LE company - but I decided to be sensible


Why not get a Cooper S? I've driven the new one-great fun in corners! Pretty nippy as well.


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> YESSSSSSSSSS You will have so much fun!! Dont forget to wave to the other mini drivers out there!!! It looks it great knick
> 
> I cant imagine driving an Auto mini... does it feel natural? (My current car is an auto, but a modern car - its hard to get manuals in NZ - but it just doesnt change gears at natural points)
> 
> I was eyeing up a clubman last week, to keep my 40LE company - but I decided to be sensible


I can only drive Automatics, so it always feels natural, although very different to my golf dsg, but it's what I call a proper auto as it has creep in first gear, my first car was an automatic mini but it was only a 998 so very very slow but great fun.



FeelTheBern said:


> Why not get a Cooper S? I've driven the new one-great fun in corners! Pretty nippy as well.


BECAUSE IT'S NOT A MINI  :Rage  Sorry but not sorry, new Mini's are not Mini's


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> YESSSSSSSSSS You will have so much fun!! Dont forget to wave to the other mini drivers out there!!! It looks it great knick
> 
> I was eyeing up a clubman last week, to keep my 40LE company - but I decided to be sensible





FeelTheBern said:


> Why not get a Cooper S? I've driven the new one-great fun in corners! Pretty nippy as well.


Because I want a Mini not a BMW. Chalk and cheese. Classic Mini's are the most fun to have on 4 wheels....

Also super common and IMO overpriced (especially here, european cars are $$$$) its like half the character, 1/8th the fun... and you see them everywhere!

No one stops to talk to you about your 2010 mini, i can almost guarantee a comment if out in my oldie


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> I can only drive Automatics, so it always feels natural, although very different to my golf dsg, but it's what I call a proper auto as it has creep in first gear, my first car was an automatic mini but it was only a 998 so very very slow but great fun.
> 
> BECAUSE IT'S NOT A MINI  :Rage  Sorry but not sorry, new Mini's are not Mini's


I have only ever driven 1298s to be honest... my previous was a Cooper SportsPack, and my current is basically a special edition sports pack. There is a big mini community here, which is good. But most are Japanese imports, a NZ build is a good find if in the right condition, so mine is a bit of a rarity!
The windy twisty roads here (around volcanic geology) are perfect for a mini drive! Straight line speed isnt all that, but its all about the cornering!


----------



## MontyMaude (Feb 23, 2012)

grumpy goby said:


> I have only ever driven 1298s to be honest... my previous was a Cooper SportsPack, and my current is basically a special edition sports pack. There is a big mini community here, which is good. But most are Japanese imports, a NZ build is a good find if in the right condition, so mine is a bit of a rarity!
> The windy twisty roads here (around volcanic geology) are perfect for a mini drive! Straight line speed isnt all that, but its all about the cornering!


We were looking at the Japanese imports but they are so so expensive, but they come with aircon and leather seats, I just like the noise and go cart feeling of driving them and that they make you smile as you burble along.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

MontyMaude said:


> We were looking at the Japanese imports but they are so so expensive, but they come with aircon and leather seats, I just like the noise and go cart feeling of driving them and that they make you smile as you burble along.


My LE has leather seats, and even a mini branded CD player (imagine playing a CD on rock hard mini suspension lol)...the leather gets a bit sticky in the summer without aircon haha. I wouldnt like to trade in the manual gears though!!

(not my car but exactly the same interior), although mine has chrome window rollers and handles...not sure why they have swapped them out here.


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

grumpy goby said:


> Because I want a Mini not a BMW. Chalk and cheese. Classic Mini's are the most fun to have on 4 wheels....
> 
> Also super common and IMO overpriced (especially here, european cars are $$$$) its like half the character, 1/8th the fun... and you see them everywhere!
> 
> No one stops to talk to you about your 2010 mini, i can almost guarantee a comment if out in my oldie


I know what you mean. Despite the Union Jack rear lights and patriotic decals, the new Minis still feel very German. The infotainment is a slightly altered version of the iDrive system found in most modern BMWs, but the interior is still inspired by the original car. My grandfather had an Austin Mini in the early 60s-nothing beats the original!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

The trouble with all the rebooted classics - Beetle, MINI, Fiat 500, Mustang etc - is that they have barely any scope for facelifts or updates.

You've modelled a new car on a classic. It resembles the original. Okay... that's that then. There is nothing to change to keep it fresh, without deviating away from the original again.

I know these examples have all had styling changes since launch; it's going to get difficult for the designers to know where to go next.


----------



## grumpy goby (Jan 18, 2012)

Ceiling Kitty said:


> The trouble with all the rebooted classics - Beetle, MINI, Fiat 500, Mustang etc - is that they have barely any scope for facelifts or updates.
> 
> You've modelled a new car on a classic. It resembles the original. Okay... that's that then. There is nothing to change to keep it fresh, without deviating away from the original again.
> 
> I know these examples have all had styling changes since launch; it's going to get difficult for the designers to know where to go next.


The bulk of the changes are safety predominantly , I think that's why Rover packed in the mini - in order to meet the required impact criteria, crumple zones and emmissions regs the car needed drastic changes which would be expensive to implement. All of a sudden, it can't be small anymore... it just couldn't be that size with the required regs.

The new Mini doesn't *feel* like a mini, but it was never going to regardless of owner.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Talking of retro-styled cars, Ford really should have thought about re-introducing the MKII Cortina upon the world. The Lotus version of the 1600E would probably have been a best seller.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

grumpy goby said:


> The bulk of the changes are safety predominantly , I think that's why Rover packed in the mini - in order to meet the required impact criteria, crumple zones and emmissions regs the car needed drastic changes which would be expensive to implement. All of a sudden, it can't be small anymore... it just couldn't be that size with the required regs.
> 
> The new Mini doesn't *feel* like a mini, but it was never going to regardless of owner.


I meant the facelifts on the new versions, not the overall redesign. For example, the new VW Beetle was facelifted a few years ago and the lights are now a different shape.

But further to what you've said, I think they could have made the MINI smaller - or at least they could make it smaller now. It'll never be able to match the original, but there are still smaller modern cars out there than the MINI. It's not even close to the smallest, whereas the original was.

I don't know but you probably will - was the original Mini the smallest of its time? How did it compare to others like the original Fiat 500 or the Hillman Imp? I'm not including bubble cars in this comparison!


----------



## WillowT (Mar 21, 2015)

so.... I have decided I will get a bmw m sport estate. I have seen 2 or 3 that I like but had a question about 1 in particular.... would anyone be able to help me with this?


----------



## FeelTheBern (Jan 13, 2016)

WillowT said:


> so.... I have decided I will get a bmw m sport estate. I have seen 2 or 3 that I like but had a question about 1 in particular.... would anyone be able to help me with this?


I remember looking at these when I was seraching for a replacement for the Octavia. BMW estates are a sensible choice: very reliable, practical, and fuel efficient if you choose the right engine. Which model have you been looking at? Used or new?


----------

